# The Australian bush



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I took the dogs up to Kiln state park this afternoon. apologies in advance for the picture quality however the battery in the point n click died.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

More


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

looks like a good time was had by all,,,,gonna have to talk the Mrs into agreeing another V to keep Ruby company : :


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Nice place, I see happy dogs


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

They enjoyed it so much yesterday, that last night I packed the boot of the car with the small tent and all the camping gear. Just getting the food and cooking bits n pieces sorted now and then we are off for a night of camping. I've charged the camera battery and I also charged the dolphin torch so we can go spotlighting tomorrow night for rabbits and foxes. I'll try and remember to have the camera out regularly.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ozkar,

Your blog is getting better each time. I'm getting a slight feel for your and the dog's world. What blogging is all about.

Take lots of good pictures and bring extra batteries. Can't tell you the number of times 1/2 way through a great hike that I run out of battery.

RBD


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Love the pictures of the dogs together....makes me think we should get another. Handsome pack you have there, Ozkar!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozkar U R still as crazy as a $ht house rat-keepup the good work-LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

DID U SEE the PUP in keePUP-LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

REM, they were pretty good actually. They never went too far ahead. I think a few new smells and animals which they encountered, put the wind up the ma touch initially, so they only ran within eyesight in front.

But, I just gotta say, I have had the most amazing weekend of experiences. We encountered loads of animals, including some Lyrebirds, which the dogs thought were very intriguing. 

I have posted some pics on here http://aussievizsladiaries.blogspot.com.au/

But we also came across horses, motorcycles, some mad four wheel drivers who nearly took us all out. (Don;t worry, I found there camp this morning and "Fixed" the problems with there 4Wd's.  )

We saw Koalas,horses, dogs, people and Deer and had constant exposure to the sounds of shot guns going off literally 24 hours a day as the duck hunters made the most of the bumper season. I couldn't hear any rifle cracks, so don't think the Deer hunters were out. Vizslas can look very much like a fawn running through the bush. 

The terrain is not the most spectacular in Australia, but it was probably the best in terms of easy walking and exploring areas for the dogs. It had lots of rivers and waterholes for them to drink from and swim in so I never needed to carry water, as we were never more than about 30 metres (Meters for you Mericans). 

We all slept in the tent together. I got up at 1am and then again at 4am to let the dogs go to the loo........... well....mostly for me.....the bladder's not like it like it used to be :-[

This morning's walk three dogs became four! Two or three hundred metres up the track was a young couple with a toddler and a 7 month old curly coat retriever called Lucky. Poor lucky had been restricted to camp duties and was dying for a run, so I invited him along on our morning walk too. He had a ball. He felt like a BIG dog running through the bush chasing scents with the other bog dogs. He was a very obedient dog. I got the dog whisperer comment again from Lucky's owners as he never responds to there commands like he did to mine. ???? Not sure why, but I found him to be more obedient than mine were!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I have posted some more pics on the blog if anyone is interested in having a look. They are from the point n click so are a little better quality than the mobile phone pics. But also the blog doesn't require me to resize them as much and the pics are clearer.

Poo little Ozkar, he is just soooooo driven by prey that he comes back from that area with dried blood all around his eyes and all over his nose. He is like a bull in a China shop once onto something. Zsa Zsa and Astro are still very prey driven, but they tend to have more self preservation in their methods


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Love the blog (especially the videos)! Your dogs are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ozkar,

Looks like such a great trip! My favorite picture is of the dogs sleeping on the way home - they were TIRED 

Blog looks great too!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Bump!
We like the pictures, Ozkar. Takes some skill to make that trio work, you make it look too easy 

Especially like the campfire picture on your blog, burning a whole tree trunk, nice work 8)


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Datacan, it takes about 30 or 40 shots to get 1 reasonable pic!!!   They are FAST and without my good camera with the fast shutter, it's all luck!!!!

Thanks so much for all your comments about the blog. I am learning and with your feedback and the invaluable knowledge of RBD, I am trying to make it as interesting as possible. So, if you do feel there is a better way to present it, let me know and I will attempt to do it. (I'm a little slow when it comes to puters!)

But, it does make it worthwhile when I hear that you are enjoying reading it.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozkar-went 2 your blog-just great-need a bigger log on the fire- R U the cause of global warming?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Forgot fuel for the chain saw :-[ Better than last time when I forgot my sleeping bag!!! Brrrr! Anyways..... F--K global warming.... I'm a non believer . It's all linked to the man on the moon, the Kennedy assassination and 9/11!!!!!   

It's interesting to note, that while I am in love with the Australian bush, having been to other countries, I think the bush is amazing no matter where you live. There is always something amazing around the next hill, valley or bend in the track. I loved the CA countryside when I visited a couple of Christmas' ago. I had Xmas in the Hollywood hills. Living in a mansion owned by a guy who makes movie cameras for the studios. We had a Corvette, a 330Ci, a Solstace, a Renegade, an old Caddy, a Porsche Cayenne and believe it or not, TWO white Ferrari Dinos and three different motorcycles (I rode all three!!). All at out disposal. We drove the Beemer from LA to SFO and back. Up via 1 and back via the inland hwy (Name escapes me) 1 from LA to SFO is as spectacular if not more spectacular than our Great Ocean Road here in Victoria.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Come 2 Kentucky-Ozkar-home of fast horses and faster women-U have been in the bush 2 long-LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

If I get over there again REM, fear not, I'll be asking you to show me all the fast stuff!!!!!  

So you know though, I live in Metropolitan Melbourne...."the big smoke" as we Aussies refer to cities. Kind of like The Valley in LA    Just at the foothills of the mountains where all the people with money live. 

But, a visit to Kentucky would be great. Honestly, I could spend a few years travelling around the U.S. I loved the place and the people when I was there. Although, sorry if I offend any LA residents, but LA is a shithole. It is perhaps one of the worst cities I have ever been to. You can't fart in public without being arrested. Plus, I found the city to be a very drab place and I didn't even get down to the area where all the slums are (Southside?? Can't remember)

My win the lottery dream, would be to take myself and my three dogs to the U.S., buy a motorcycle of suitable design, fit it with a tow bar and a trailer custom built for the dogs and to camp in as well and just go riding around the country dropping in on all the Vizsla forum members schlepping off you till you kick me out, then off to the next member!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Shclepping-have not heard that in years-raised in NJ-U R more than welcome 2 shclep off of me-LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> Shclepping-have not heard that in years-raised in NJ-U R more than welcome 2 shclep off of me-LOL


Yeah, I was talking "Merican"  If I was to say it in Aussie speak, it would be to "Sponge" off you or "Bludge" off you or maybe even "scab" off you. Either way, it's me not putting my hand in my pocket which is the important issue here, not what we call it!!!


----------

